# Problemas con modem GSM WAVECOM



## hammer_go (Ago 31, 2011)

Hola; estoy realizando un proyecto con un PIC y un modem GSM cuatribanda WAVECOM, puedo comunicarme con el por medio de comandos AT desde el hyperterminal, pero aparentemente no se logea con el operador de telefonia celular, pues el led de conexión nunca parpadea (por cierto estoy utilizando una sim de telcel), ¿algien ha trabajado con estos modems?, ¿saben si hay algo que configurar ademas de los parámetros de comunicación del puerto?, pues siempre que trato de llamar o enviar un mensaje a este, me manda el mensaje de que el telefono está apagado o fuera del área de servicio.

Agradesco de antemano cualquier ayuda que puedan proporcionarme....


----------



## golumx (Sep 10, 2011)

Yo tengo un problema parecido, empleo un modem Wavecom M1306B y con la tarjeta de movistar conecta a la red telefonica en poco tiempo, pero cunado coloco la tarjeta de datos de Orange no se conecta, al principio creia que era por el PIN pero ya lo quite y tampoco funciona, no se que parametros habra que cargar para acceder a la red telefonica deseada. Porcierto yo lo empleo para obtener correcciones diferenciales para un GPS.


----------



## aladarck (Sep 17, 2011)

Si no es mucha molestia quisiera saber que tal son los modem Wavecom ya que pienso comprar uno en estos días, para ser mas exacto el Wismo 228


----------



## hammer_go (Sep 30, 2011)

Bueno, pues ya solucioné el problema, hubo que cambiar la banda en la que estaba trabajando, una ves hecho esto lo único que hace falta es empezar a mandarle comandos, hasta donde he podido ver son bastante buenos y robustos, a demás de que su precio es bastante accesible (si los importas desde China, por que aqui en México son carísimos), el mayor problema con el que me he topado es con los proveedores de servicio de telefonía, ya que se pasan la vida mandando mensajes de promociones que saturan la memoria, y una ves que quieres enviar o recibir algo de verdad, simplemente no se puede por que la memoria está llena, pero eso lo solucione con algo de programación; de ahí en fuera me parece que los modems Wavecom son muy buenos para el precio que tienen.


----------



## sebastion1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hola hammer_go , tengo un problema con mi modem Wismo 228, prende y todo lo demás pero cuando abro el hyperterminal a comunicar por medio de unos max 3232 , no hace absolutamente nada, le envio el comando AT y enter y no sale adsolutamente nada y no se que hacer, a ver si de pronto me podría ayudar a resolver el problema o alguna solución, gracias.


----------



## Stitch (Ene 25, 2012)

Hola... espero que alguien me pueda ayudar, tengo un Wismo228, puedo enviarle comandos por el hiperterminal y responde a la mayoría, sin embargo, cuando intento at+wmbs para cambiar la banda y ponerlo en la banda de Colombia solo responde con error , gracias


----------



## SeUlPiEeRzMeArN (Ago 9, 2012)

Hola hammer_go

Me gustaría saber si pudieras publicar cuales fueron los comandos  que utilizaste para que el WISMO se conectara al operador de Telcel, ya que tengo el mismo problema de que no sw conecta, según yo cambie la banda pero aún asi sigue igual. Te cuento que con Movistar no tengo ningún problema puedo hacer llamadas, mensajes y datos, pero con Telcel nada mas no doy. 

Por cierto estoy ocupando una SIM Telcel V5., no se si eso afecte en algo.

Espero puedas apoyarme y yo también estaré publicando ejemplos que tenga y que vaya haciendo. 

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## guigo (Nov 20, 2013)

A mi me pasa que di un comando para que el modem calculara la rata de baudios automáticamente, me respondió OK pero ya no recibe ningún comando, no responde solo cuando se enciende de resto sigue sin responder


----------



## AG-1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Supongo que el comando que utilizaste fue:
AT+IPR=0
entonces prueba a desconectarte del programa con que te estes conectando al modem y conectate con 115200bps. En caso de que tampoco te funcione prueba a desconectarte del programa con que te has conectado al modem y conectate con 9600bps.
Salu2.



guigo dijo:


> ami me pasa que di un comando para que el modem calculara la rata de baudios automaticamente, me respondio OK pero ya no recibe ningun comando, no responde solo cuando se enciende de resto sigue sin responder


----------



## guigo (Nov 20, 2013)

AG-1 dijo:


> Supongo que el comando que utilizaste fue:
> AT+IPR=0
> entonces prueba a desconectarte del programa con que te estes conectando al modem y conectate con 115200bps. En caso de que tampoco te funcione prueba a desconectarte del programa con que te has conectado al modem y conectate con 9600bps.
> Salu2.



ya solucionado....
eso estaba haciendo pero nada, no me respondia....ingrese la letra A mayuscula y de inmediato respondio. muchas gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Ari63 (Ago 3, 2021)

Hola buen día, les mando un cordial saludo y me presento soy nuevo en el grupo y bueno trataré de colaborar con ustedes, el motivo de que entré con ustedes es que me interesa realizar un proyecto con los módulos Wismo228,  quisiera saber si es posible agregarle algún circuito de interface a USB para poder compartir conexión a datos de este modulo, y de ser posible contar con su experiencia con estos módulos para poder llevar a buen termino este proyecto, de antemano les agradezco el apoyo y colaboración .


----------

